# 4 week tour France/Spain



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

This is the first road trip itinerary I have come up with !

calais
saint dizier
geneva
aix de provence
tossa de mar
valencia
almeria
grenada
madrid
pamplona
bordeaux
loire valley
then make way back to calais


Any tips or suggestions appreciated


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

How many days do you intend to have in each place for sightseeing, getting to know the area, chilling out, etc?
This must be about 4000 km if you use tolls and probably nearer 5000 if you don't. It seems a long way in 4 weeks and you must obviously enjoy driving. Will you use aires or campsites? Must be exciting thinking about it though,
Lala


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

Was planning 1/2 night stays, one 4/5 day stay (costa brava) and 8/10 stay in Almeria


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

That's an awful lot of mileage for four weeks.
If you are planning to see much of each place on the list you will have to do some long, hard drives between some of the places listed.
The Loire valley and surrounding area on its own is worth at least a week of anyones time to take in a couple of Chateux, vineyards and some of the amazing troglodyte (cave) cities.

The most interesting bits of France are often the ones you wander into on a route national 

Marion


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

Priorities are 5 days costa brava and 8 days almeria


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Have you done this before? It looks hard work!

I know all the areas you are visiting and most are worth a few days at each but you just don't have the time! Why don't you just drive to the Costa Brava have your week there, drive to Almeria have your fortnight there and then drive home?

I mean, what are you going to get to see in Geneva or the Loire, or Madrid or .............?

I think you are trying to do 3 holidays in one. Good luck with it anyway and let us know how you get on.


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

Like I said Im still planning and researching at the moment !


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If your going to Geneva I can recommend a visit to Lake Annecy and Lac De Bourget (another lake near Annecy) which is just a bit further south of Geneva in the French Alps. Fantastic Scenery.

Villandry Chateux in the loire Valley is fantastic if your into gardens.

If I was you I would carry on your research and short list the places you want to go and cut down the miles by half. We did three months last summer and did 6000 miles. I think that was too much. Going for a month in April and will probably just tour some of France.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I think for a driving holiday it looks brilliant! However, if you want to visit places and get to know places for more than just a night in each, then I would forget the east side of France and leave that for the next time. It will still be a long road trip, but you will at least get to stop and get to know a few extra places rather than just passing through them.

We take 6ish weeks holidays and do 2500miles max. Last autumn we did 1700 miles in 7 weeks and the longest we stayed in one place was 8 days in Fleurie and the next longest 4 days in Beaune. 

What ever you decide, enjoy the planning and the holiday.

Sue


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

I thought I would do the East side coming back for different scenery, The way I worked it out was staying at most places 2 nights then driving for 4/5 hours to the next location with a longer stop at costa brava and almeria.... The one longish drive that may have to be changed is Granada to Madrid... think thats about a 6 hour drive

Having said that I like driving !


----------

